# Britemax Clean Max pH Balanced Car Shampoo 1G Super Concentrated



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

*Britemax Clean Max pH Balanced Car Shampoo 1G Super Concentrated*










*Price & Availablilty:*

£29.95 for 3.78 Litres = I Gallon (US)

*Used on:*

Ford Cougar V6 Black

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

* Polymer Fortified
* Rapid Sheeting Action
* Non-Alkaline, ph Balanced
* Non Toxic, Biodegradable
* Economical (1- 2oz per 5 gallons)
* Removes Tough Vehicle Grime

Clean Max is a fortified blend of mild surfactants and cleaners formulated to be a powerful cleaner yet gentle on the paint and the environment. Clean Max was developed to remove the toughest vehicle grime including bugs and tar while maximizing your surface protection.

The special biodegradable formulation is a non-toxic, non-alkaline, ph-balanced, phosphate-free blend fortified with components that suspend dirt particles so they are easily washed away. Formulated with rapid sheeting action, water will sheet safely off the vehicle leaving behind a smooth clean surface with less chance of water spots.

Clean Max protects your paint while you wash and does not harm clear coats or remove any existing wax, sealant or paint protection.

Clean Max is very economical compared to other wash products. This bottle contains enough concentrate to wash your vehicle up to 30 times.

Directions:
Tip bottle to dispense desired amount (1-2oz) into the bucket.

Use a stream of water to activate the suds.

Thoroughly soak the entire vehicle to wash off excess loose dirt.

Using a wash mitt wash the vehicle from top to bottom.

Rinse vehicle with water and dry to avoid spotting.

For show quality results follow with BRITEMAX #6S Spray & Shine Detail Spray. Spray a small amount onto the wet surface while drying.










*Packaging:*

Clean Max 1 Gallon comes in a strong easily identifiable plastic bottle type container. Easily see through with the handle positioned so its easy to pour smoothly. The shape of the handle also makes it difficult to spill the liquid as its being poured courtesy of the air flow. All too often manufacturers over fill large bottle and provide no ventilation for the air to enter causing the liquid to 'glug' and splatter all over (how many times has it happened to you when filling with oil or windscreen washer?). The labelling is clear and comprehensive although the text was a bit small for these old eyes of mine.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Britemax Clean Man has probably one of the nicest fragrances available in car shampoos. Its a purple colour and is quite thick in consistency but has such a nice smell. This smell is even more evident when you use the product through the snow foam lance.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Of all the shampoos I've tried I have a serious respect for this one. I first came across it a few months ago as a review in its smaller size and it impressed all the DW Review team scoring highly from all of us.

The shampoo is pH Neutral and doesn't strip wax but does strip the dirt. Making easy work of getting rid of two day old bird poo it really does work well. I always put a squirt of this in with my snow foam and it does give it a kick. Although I've tested it before I wanted to revisit the product rather than just rehash the previous review. At this time of the year my car gets covered in cherry blossom and pollen and with the current period (May 2010) we're still getting ash dropping down from the Icelandic volcano. Add to that already destructive mix massive wood pigeons whose accuracy would put the RAF to shame as far as my car is concerned, and you have an ongoing problem.

















A quick blast through the Karcher with a splash of the shampoo will dislodge a lot of the baked on dirt but the real power in this product is when you use it in the bucket. It provides a super slick lubricity which a sheepskin mitt just glides over.

*Ease Of Use:*

The big beauty of this product is its ability to be used through the lance, in the bucket and even as a QD, There is no measurement on the Gallon bottle which means you are advised to decanter it. I chose to refill the original smaller bottle which had the superb measuring chamber in it meaning no guessing quantities. It really is concentrated too. Depending on hardness of water, it needs only 1 to 2 oz to fill a bucket and believe me, it does foam superbly and the smell is wonderful. The foam has very good lasting properties too, not diminishing very quickly at all. Obviously this is down to the formula used by Britemax.

*Finish:*

Well you couldn't fault the finish. It cleans without stripping and it does it well. You get great sheeting and a lovely deep sparkle. Also, take a look at the alloy in the photograph. No wheel cleaner was used this is what Clean Max does to a set of alloys!

































*Durability*:

NA

*Value*:

As mentioned earlier, the product dilutes very well foaming furiously at 1oz. From the US gallon this would give you a fantastic 130 (avg between US and UK fluid ounces) washes. Meaning that each wash at a 1oz dilution would cost less than 25p. It doesn't get much better than that! We rated the smaller version to be great value but this knocks that into a ****ed hat.










*Overall DW Rating: 99%*
























*Conclusion:*

This is by far the best shampoo on the market in my view. It ticks all the boxes. It cleans very well, it smells fabulous, it is flexible in how its used and it is silly cheap. I honestly can't recommend this product highly enough. At a recent big meet, I was commenting on this and it was suggested I tested it alongside Supernatural as a benchmark. Well I did and after a couple of uses, the SN is firmly on the shelf and will stay there as long as the Clean Max is available. I'd usually end the review with some comment of how the product, while good, could be improved in some way but Britemax have well and truly stumped me on that one. There is no such thing as a 'Perfect' product and this has to be the case with Clean Max but I am at a loss to work it out what that may be.

Thanks to Matt at I4Detailing for supplying the product and if you are interested in getting hold of this superb product then here is the link:thumb:


----------

